# Hi from Maya and the zucch



## Maya Flores (Dec 30, 2016)

Hello! I was looking for a cat for about six months while waiting to move into my pet-friendly apartments, where I live on my own. I had taken to browsing the selection of adoptable cats on the spca website and also I would periodically look on craigslist for anything free. I had planned to get a pet at the end of this month from the spca, since they were having a big sale on kittens, but fate had other plans.

I was on craigslist and typed in free kitten and poof the zucch popped up (short for his full name, zucchini). It was a long distance photo the previous owner posted, but I fell in love with his funny markings and little white tummy. He looked pretty relaxed.

I made contact. He seemed in a rush to have me pick up the 3 month old kitten. I waited a day since I wanted to have the full day off work to help the kitten adapt. I got to the house and someone ran out and stuffed a weak looking kitten into my fabric box I bought to transport the new cat in. I had a sinking feeling about the health of the kitten, but I thought to just get it out of that situation and deal with his health issues at home. In the light of my bathroom, I could see his eyes were crusted with discharge and they were half closed. He was weak and he was scratching his ears and had what looked like a pot belly. He was limp and lethargic, but even then he was clingy and would move to curl up on my face as I slept. I decided to try to patch him up.

I got him a flea collar, dewormer pills and my kind cousin bought him some ear mite medicine. He wouldn't eat dry food and drink water. I fed him fancy feast for days, since it was the only thing that got him to eat. I manually poured sips of water into his mouth to get him to drink (I didn't have those special feeder syringes, sorry). He started to eat on his own. He started to drink water, but oddly only out of one little ceramic ramakin and not out of the larger plastic tupperware and sippy cup containers I use for him. He got stronger and by the time his vet appointment came, his respiratory illness had nearly all but vanished (he didn't require any medicine for it).

Now, I have a semi-healthy kitty, who is actually 5 months, not 3 months as stated on his craigslist ad. He has been taking prescription ear mite medicine, got his ears washed out by the vet, and he also got a stronger dewormer from the vet. He's getting his shots around the 11th of January, getting neutered in February (there's a wait list at the low cost clinic for neutering services). 

He looks great, he's super hyper, and he still loves to cuddle on my face! 

I am here to find out how to make sure he's getting enough stimulation during the day. I work about 3-4 hours a day at the moment, but other than that, I am at home with him. He's very energetic and needs constant attention when I'm at home. If I'm in the bathroom, he stands outside and makes little cute yipping sounds. If I put him in my bedroom during guest visits, he stands by the bedroom door and does his little high pitched meowing. He's very needy and I want to make sure he doesn't get neurotic or isolated.

Thanks!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome! 


The zucch is adorable!! You're actually home more than a lot of us, so I think he's getting plenty of attention. Most cats just need a paper bag, a box, a balled up piece of paper and they're off! Maybe an interactive toy like this one:


https://www.chewy.com/bergan-catnip-hurricane-cat-toy/dp/49202


Having a perch or cat tree next to a window will also keep them occupied for hours at a time.


----------



## Maya Flores (Dec 30, 2016)

Thank you for the kind welcome! 
Nice to meet you!

Okay, I am glad he won't become an antsy cat!! I just got concerned because when I come home he's napping in the same spot and starts to meow this sad little meow...that toy looks awesome and it's super cheap! I am so getting it next paycheck, thank you!!

I actually tried nailing a little bamboo basket to the side of the window so he could jump into the basket and then onto the window (window is high up), but he wasn't having anything to do with the basket. :/ I might get one of those shelves that he can hop on to get to the window, instead. It was a nice basket with a towel, but it was a little wobbly from being strung up on the window sill...so maybe he just needs something sturdier.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

I think I'm in love. :luv Zucch is seriously one of the cutest kittens I've ever seen. Thanks for not giving up on him! 

Oh yes, that toy that marie linked to - I don't know any cat who doesn't like to play with it, and it's one of the toys that's especially good for getting kitties to keep themselves occupied when their humans aren't around.  I'd encourage him to play a lot on his own, rather than you always playing with him. Since you say he's very needy (and who can blame him? his previous owners clearly didn't care for him very well), you don't want him to rely on you to keep him occupied all the time. Cute as he is, that could get frustrating. 

Feel free to post more pics of your little guy...


----------



## Maya Flores (Dec 30, 2016)

spirite said:


> Thanks for not giving up on him! ....Feel free to post more pics of your little guy...


I really appreciate that you told me thanks for not giving up on him, that made my day!
I had picked him up to be my furever baby and I was going to try my hardest to get him healthy and happy, regardless if he looked like a sick, feeble kitten. I cannot believe how energetic he has become since he started to recover! He recovered so fast, too! 


When I first saw him in the light I was afraid of the vet bill, but thankfully the vet worked with me and I got a complementary first patient visit that reduced the cost! I am grateful to them for making his recovery as financially affordable as possible! :-D

Thank you for the compliments and I would LOVE to post more pics of the Zucch! I've become that person that whips out their cell phone to show photos and videos of my cat to anybody that lets me haha!


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

I agree - one of the cutest kittens I've ever seen. 

People can be so cruel - I prefer cats. But at least they gave him away rather than just let him suffer and die. You did a great thing and you have a life-long companion. You'll always have that extra special bond because you saved him.


----------



## Maya Flores (Dec 30, 2016)

Greenport ferals said:


> . But at least they gave him away rather than just let him suffer and die.


You're right, for all I know they were just financially strapped and couldn't afford a hundred dollars. What matters is that they gave him to me and now he's a loving furbaby that I want to keep until he's 19! Thank you~


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Well, I guess it worked out for the best all around: Zucch has a loving home, you have an adorable kitten, his previous owners aren't in charge of his care and, hopefully, do not own any cats, and we get to see pics of the little guy! 

Gah. You're killing me with these pics. Look at that little face, and that little white tummy (flat, I notice - seems like the dewormers are working!). The pic of him peeking out of the brown paper bag is precious, but I think my favorite pic is the second one in your original post. There's just something about his compact little body, the look on his face, and his classic tabby markings that makes him absolutely adorable.


----------



## Maya Flores (Dec 30, 2016)

Thank you @sprite! Here's a couple more!!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

:luv

And here I see that he seems to be a brown classic tabby, which I don't think I've ever seen before. Most of the classic tabbies I've seen are gray, like mine. 

Soooo cute!


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

That is one cute kitten and you saved his life!


----------

